# Newbie on IUI



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Have been dipping into your IUI threads over the past couple of weeks so thought it would be nice to join in the chats - it is such a support to read other peoples stories and feel you are not alone.

I started my first IUI cycle last Thurs with the baseline scan which was good with lots of follicles so am on a low dose of Puregon. Due to go in for another scan this afternoon and very excited. Myself ad my DH have been trying for 18th months and thought best to get ourselves checked and found out that DH has a  low sperm count of 6 mil - bit of a shock for him with lots of lifestyle changes happening which he has found hard. With both family and friends popping babies everywhere it has been an emotional roller coaster this year and find that I don't want to socialise a gr8 deal anymore - just hide away. But now we are both    about this first time in the hope for a xmas baby! Will keep you posted

Frani xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Franni

Welcome to FF.  Yes, you are right this site does give you lots of support and makes you realise that your not alone.

We have just started our first IUI too, had the first injection on Sunday and have a scan booked for Saturday morning.  Good luck for your scan this afternoon, hope your follies are responding well.

I know how you feel about friends and family having babies, all of our friends now have children, some of them have 2 or three and it is sometimes very difficult to deal with.

Anyway just wanted to wish you lots of luck for this cycle     have blown you some bubbles for luck.

Jane xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi frani i just wanted to welcome you to ff and wish you luck for you scan   . When will you be having your IUI if your scan is ok?? I go for my scan on friday and hopefuly IUI on saturday. This is our second month of IUI but 3 years ago we had it and it worked first time so fingers crossed it does for you. Keep us all informed on how you get on with your scan

Luv sally x x


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Jane and Sally, 

Just got back from my scan and all is well with 4 follies responding well - going back in for another scan this Friday and looks like baster day will be next Monday  , it all happens so fast really. We are sooo excited . I know some people say not to get your hopes too high as the fall is bigger but I think a strong positive outlook is better - no point going through all of this if you don't think it will work

Only small down side was that when I had my HyCoSy scan a couple of weeks ago, I reacted quite badly when the catheter went in and passed out (and my DH wasn't with me) - and waking up in a strange room in a compromising position was all a bit surreal (though v funny afterwards ) and the consultant has said that on baster day it is likely that I may faint again - but obviously DH will be there to throw some cold water on me  

Good luck with your scans on Fri and Sat Sallyand Janie -   - and speak soon

cheers x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Frani

Good news on your follies, glad its all going well.  Sorry you had a bad time with your HyCoSy, hopefully you will be fine during the basting.

I think your right to have a positive attitude, so far thats how I feel.  DH is a little worried that I am getting my hopes up too much that this will work for us, but I really believe that a positive thoughts have got to be a good thing.

Good luck and keep us updated on your progress.

Jane xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Frani
Just wanted to wish you luck with the IUI and hope the follys keep growing!
Really hope it goes well for you and being positive will help.
This site is great for inspiration and sharing stories and you will laugh and cry when you read people stories but at least you are not alone.  I too have seen so many people get pregnant and seen so many babies and some of these peoples second babies are two and thats after a m/c and struggeling to conceive.  I have got so fed up with it which is why I spend so much time on here now.
Its so nice to find people who understand what I am going through as its hard to talk to people about it when they just look at each other and get pregnant.
I am nearing the end of my 2ww but have a horrible feeling the AF is on the way but really hope its not but think it is.
Hopefully will do another IUI after christmas.  Have a look at the profile for more info.
There is lots of help if you look in the right place for the terms.  There is a Nov Newbies thread too where are a few of us are.
good luck and keep us posted
susie


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow 4 thats great i only manage 1   my right ov is good at producing more but thats no good coz i have no tube there . I upped my dose of clomid so im hoping that i have more this time but my clinic wont let me go ahead if i have any more that 3 follies. If i do then im gonna bribe the woman who does the scan into saying there are less lol i will put the water works on    .  To be honest i dont feel a thing when i have IUI only that horrid clamp thing thats it.    Good luck 

Luv sally x x


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Susie

Today is second scan day and all excited again - it was DH birthday but we had a quiet one as we havn't told any friends of what we are doing and they know something will be up if I don't have a drink or two (I am known for liking a tipple  ) - its also hard to sneakily slip off in the evening for the injections as well so we will be celebrating his bday next Sat 25th instead (at least then he can have a drinkipoo as he is trying to keep in top condition for baster day on Mon). Its so hard not telling people you know and love, even my mum doesn't know just my sister and one close friend at work who has gone through IVF before.

So when are you due to do your preg test then - how long do you have to wait? Are you still feeling AF symptons? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you  Couldn't find the Nov newbies thread - could you send it - its quite a big website so struggle a bit in finding stuff. 

Hi Sally
I makes me worry a bit that my clinic is happy to go ahead with four follies (though they were all of varying sizes) - it was left ov this month. Sorry to hear about your tube - thats a right bummer but at least you know your ovaries are up to scratch - always look at the bright side of life as Monty Python says. What time is your scan today? Let me know how it goes

Byee
frani x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Frani
Just on my way out so will reply more later and good luck with your scan later - let me know how you get on.
Its 14 days today since had basting but waiting until Sunday as we have these pessar ies that last until then, I have had sore boobs and af type dull pain then I think I am then I think I am not,  now i realise the pessairies delay the af then i really don't think I am - really trying not to think about it too,.
anyway take care and good luck and belated happy returns to your dhy
speak later
susie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome Frani

I wont be getting basted until around 14th Dec, I seem to be the *ONLY* one *EVER* who has to down reg for IUI!!!! Its a pain, cos makes everything take longer, had jab on Tuesday get baseline scan 2 weeks today, and start injections then.

So 2 weeks of menopause symptoms to look forward to, tho they havent started yet!!

This is my 4th iui so not holding out much hope of it working but have to do 4 before I get ivf.

Good luck everyone


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Frani
November Newbies is over on the Introductions and Starting out thread.
Hope you find it.
take care and have a good weekend.
look after yourself.

Susie


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya

Had my 2nd scan on Fri and all looking OK with 2 good follies on the RHS and 1 on the LHS. The only problem was that my womb lining had only grown to 5.1 and should be around 8 or more - consultant said that this happens occassionally and changed by basting day from Monday to Tues. Anybody had this happen before with respect to the lining?

cheers


----------

